# Reshaping a Guitar Neck



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello, you shiny happy people,

It's almost 1am, and I figure I'd better share with you my plans for the rest of the winter. I'm going to buy an SG very soon, either a '61 reissue or a Special Faded. Now, the Special Faded is about 1/3 the cost of the '61 reissue, if not less. 

I love the cosmetics of the Special Faded, especially the brown with the ebony fretboard and moon inlays. But I hate the big, thick baseball bat neck on these. 

How difficult is it to reshape a guitar neck--not one finished with anything, just hit with the stain that Gibson uses on the Faded series? I've got the 'donor' neck in my Gibson Gordie Johnson--I would want to duplicate that on the Faded. 

What sort of tools do I need to make this work? It'd save me a bunch of money to buy a Special and customize it as opposed to ante up for a '61 RI. This is for a gigging guitar, so I'm just going to beat the hell out of it anyway. 

Help me out!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If the '61 RI has the neck you want, get that guitar. Buy it used if you can. There's nothing wrong with a well-loved instrument.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's not too hard to reshape the neck. I have done it on a Fender style neck. Once you figure out how much needs to come off pick a couple of points and rasp that much off then remove the material in between. Rasp, file. scrapers sand paper. One of these pattern template things would help too. 











Transfer to new neck


----------

